
Ask HN: Mother (66) retired, bored and remote. What to do? - oceanbreeze78
My mother recently retired. She lives in a remote location (very cold most of the year), but has good internet. She is used to being productive, and is mostly bored staying at home all day (husband works and supports).<p>She asked me if there are ways to make a small amount of money online and to stay mentally active&#x2F; not bored.<p>Does anyone have any hints? What are your parents doing at home (digital or otherwise) to stay entertained and sane?<p>Thanks!
======
cimmanom
How active is she, and how much space does she have? There are people who
spend a lot of time buying things at yard sales and estate sales and then
selling them for profit on EBay.

Is there a college or university anywhere near her? Many of them will let
retirees audit classes for free or a tiny fee. If not, maybe she’d enjoy a
MOOC or two?

------
21stio
maybe have a look into fiverr or etsy

